# Failed 3D SIS



## harw1n (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi everyone,

My OH had a 3D SIS yesterday at a private clinic in London but they failed to do the scan, apparently something kept slipping (the catheter?), they tried 3 times and then stopped! Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------

